# Got Invited 15th Nov?



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Please post here if you have been invited on 15th Nov 

Post the Following if possible:

ANZSCO:
Total Points Claimed:
EOI Submission Date:
EOI Date of Effect:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Please post here if you have been invited on 15th Nov
> 
> Post the Following if possible:
> 
> ...


Good initiative raj


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

trying to keep this thread up


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Another hour or so.. and invitation would start rolling out..

Good Luck guys... Post your details here for 15th Nov round of Invitations..

3 Cheers...:clap2:


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Also join the party here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/127387-189-applicants-60-points-club-5.html
Free drinks!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone yet?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hope people update..immediately


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Guys updates plsssssss


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like people are busy partying


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Well is it past 12:00 in all of Australia?

Yes.

So where are the invites? Check your mail every 2 seconds!!!!


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

findraj said:


> Well is it past 12:00 in all of Australia?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> So where are the invites? Check your mail every 2 seconds!!!!


It's only 21:40 [14th-Nov] in Perth! If they are following that, it will take another 2.5 hrs..


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

sunilphilip14 said:


> It's only 21:40 [14th-Nov] in Perth! If they are following that, it will take another 2.5 hrs..


Yeah, might as well wait for perth!!!!!!


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah, might as well wait for perth!!!!!!


Man! this wait is killing me!


----------



## multitasking (Jan 16, 2011)

Nov 1 round.. at this time they are already receiving the invites....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

yh lets wait..


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I am a new member to the forum and filled in my EOI a week back. 

Apologies for a stupid question, but do they send email only or do they update status online too at same time if you get invited?


Cheers


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum and filled in my EOI a week back.
> 
> ...


they will send an email and update the status online too.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

genezx said:


> they will send an email and update the status online too.


Thanks!!!


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

multitasking said:


> Nov 1 round.. at this time they are already receiving the invites....


Did any receive invite today?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

manu1 said:


> Did any receive invite today?


Does not seem like!
may be Noon 15th Nov!


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

findraj said:


> Well is it past 12:00 in all of Australia?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> So where are the invites? Check your mail every 2 seconds!!!!


Any update from anyone.Guys pls update...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont think any invites were given this round


----------



## multitasking (Jan 16, 2011)

anybody knows what happen?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

multitasking said:


> anybody knows what happen?


Until now no one has reported any invitations. So I guess no one received it....
Hoping to get an explanation from DIAC


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Until now no one has reported any invitations. So I guess no one received it....
> Hoping to get an explanation from DIAC


One of the member (Mani got the mail from DIAC regarding invitation),
Its in "EOI submitted club".
Mani got the invitation today morning


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

findraj said:


> I dont think any invites were given this round


Think you are right Raj...
even am waiting for an invite but nothing yet... its 11AM 15/11 in Australia Eastern at this point....
Guess will have to wait for the next round on 30/11

Abhijit


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

sam18 said:


> One of the member (Mani got the mail from DIAC regarding invitation),
> Its in "EOI submitted club".
> Mani got the invitation today morning


Yup, manii says he got an invite today at 10 AM
but strange that just one person has come back with a +ve when so many of us are waiting


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

abhijit said:


> Yup, manii says he got an invite today at 10 AM
> but strange that just one person has come back with a +ve when so many of us are waiting


Folks there is some issue with the guy who claims he got an invite....
he has just posted on the EOI submitted club... 

whats going on! no invites so far for any 189 cases??
hoping for this to be some issue with the skillselect process and that it gets sorted soon and we get invites 

Abhijit


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

abhijit said:


> Yup, manii says he got an invite today at 10 AM
> but strange that just one person has come back with a +ve when so many of us are waiting


Manii got an invite for 190 visa, not 189. Can someone please call the immigration?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont know if anyone noticed, but on Wednesdays there is a planned maintenance.Since 14th was Wednesday, may be something went wrong during maintenance?


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Manii got an invite for 190 visa, not 189. Can someone please call the immigration?


Does anyone with 60/70/80 points receive invite today (Nov 15) under 189 category.
I am waiting for long time like many others .but no update so far .

Submitted EOI with 60 points on 16th Aug.


----------



## Jayshaanu (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I had submitted EOI on 1st Nov with 65 points. Can I expect an invitation in this round or do I need to wait till Dec. also please update if any one receives invitation... 

Appreciate your responses...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Jayshaanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on 1st Nov with 65 points. Can I expect an invitation in this round or do I need to wait till Dec. also please update if any one receives invitation...
> 
> Appreciate your responses...


Nobody knws whats going on with this round yet. So yeah if this round runs ideally, you definitely have ur invitation. 
In other case, you should get an invitation on dec 1. Although we may see no one receive any invitation again due to "unforeseen circumstances" and this may continue forever. Sorry mate if I stressed you out, bt u"ll have to wait till the reports are released to be able to gauge the situation


----------



## Jayshaanu (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response mate.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys,

Has anyone contacted the immigration department regarding the november 15th results? If you have any information please do share with us.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Lakshmi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone contacted the immigration department regarding the november 15th results? If you have any information please do share with us.


Lakshmi, myself and a few others on this forum did try to get in touch with DIAC but after a wait of over an hour on the phone, we gave up.
As far as I knw two people did succeed in getting hold of them and they were informed that the invitations have already been sent!
This is why some of us are still waiting eagerly at our post boxes to receive it, just in case it turns out to be a snail-mail rather than email.


----------



## Lakshmi (Aug 30, 2012)

ooooo..thanks for the quick reply..I lodged my EOI with 60 points on 9th October, so I cant expect an invitation in the near future but was curious to know about the results.

If the DIAC has informed that they had already sent the invitations then I guess there should be something wrong with the system. Lets hope all ppl expecting to receive invitations on 15th november get them soon. http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi friends, i am new here, no one have received invitation for November 15, 2012 till time. I think there is some problem. I have submitted EOI with 60 points on September 11, 2012. Deadly waiting for this round...


----------



## SAMAUS (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am new to this. I submitted my EOI on 7th November with 70 points under 189 category as System Analyst.

Please advise as to when I can expect the invitation. 

Regards,
SAM


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

SAMAUS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this. I submitted my EOI on 7th November with 70 points under 189 category as System Analyst.
> 
> ...


You will get invitation in November 15, round, but unknowingly till time results haven't been shared, but you will get invitation definitely in first coming round.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

SAMAUS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this. I submitted my EOI on 7th November with 70 points under 189 category as System Analyst.
> 
> ...


You should have got the invite this round on 15th november.

It seems there is some technical issue and no one has received any Invitations on the 15th Nov Round. 

Hope for the Best!


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

DIAC is very slow in sharing news and results, you see other than July report which is comprehensive, no proper report have been shared.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Any update guys?


----------



## multitasking (Jan 16, 2011)

it is a long shot.. but i hope that they re run the invitation today...


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

multitasking said:


> it is a long shot.. but i hope that they re run the invitation today...


i don't think they have run yet, may be there is some serious system problem,


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

It seems this round is all messed up....good luck everyone.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i think Wednesday is weekly system maintenence day, may be today they will release?


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

site is working fine but about invitation no news


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> i think Wednesday is weekly system maintenence day, may be today they will release?


Yes. Although, the system maintenance isnt supposed to affect skill select as per the site. It could only affect eVisa, vevo and legendcom ...... Moreover, the time for maintenance is 5am-7am and not midnight. So a very thin chance of this being the error.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes. Although, the system maintenance isnt supposed to affect skill select as per the site. It could only affect eVisa, vevo and legendcom ...... Moreover, the time for maintenance is 5am-7am and not midnight. So a very thin chance of this being the error.


Friend u r right, according to site it shouldn't affect invitation round, but dnt know why they haven't run invitation round. 
moreover there is no official statement for this, this is wrong


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes. Although, the system maintenance isnt supposed to affect skill select as per the site. It could only affect eVisa, vevo and legendcom ...... Moreover, the time for maintenance is 5am-7am and not midnight. So a very thin chance of this being the error.


Even the E visa is full of issues and Bugs.. I am unable to organize my Medicals( primary Applicant), But for my dependents the link is working fine..

Also sometimes when you log in the page is blank and none of the uploaded docs show up, after sometime again it all appears properly..

Regards
RK


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I was visiting this thread constantly because I updated my EOI on 7th Nov and was expecting my invite today.

I just got my 189 Visa invite a minute ago. So that's that. There's nothing wrong with the system, they must be sending selective invites or perhaps sending them a bit late.

Really happy right now. God, there's so much I need to do now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG guys we have a good news

... I just received my Invitation... at 11:14PM Brisbane time.

24th September EOI with 60 points.

I wish all the best for all of you guys..

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally got the invite after day long wait ...
Just now received the mail.

EOI submitted with 60 points on Aug 16th under 189


----------



## khorups (Nov 15, 2012)

hey guys I got it too.


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, got the invitation in 3 days with 65 points. Can't believe it.


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Many many congrats who have got the invitation...

Pls update your ACS code along with date of effect.. It will help others to track their application 

Thnxs


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mhaqs said:


> Hey guys, I was visiting this thread constantly because I updated my EOI on 7th Nov and was expecting my invite today.
> 
> I just got my 189 Visa invite a minute ago. So that's that. There's nothing wrong with the system, they must be sending selective invites or perhaps sending them a bit late.
> 
> Really happy right now. God, there's so much I need to do now. Good luck everyone.


Congrats!!
what is the date of effect of your eoi ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Yes, got the invitation in 3 days with 65 points. Can't believe it.


Congrats ! Your anzsco ?


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> Congrats!!
> what is the date of effect of your eoi ?


Thanks. It's 5/11/12. 

Edit: Anzco - 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 70 points.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

congratulations everyone..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I just got the invite as well: 

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total Points Claimed: 65
EOI Submission Date: 13/11/2012
EOI Date of Effect: 12/11/2012

Cheerio, Monika


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Yippee.......
Just received an invitation against claim of 65 points!

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total Points Claimed: 65
EOI Submission Date: 7/11/2012
EOI Date of Effect: 7/11/2012

================================================== ===============
ACS submitted: 27th June '12| ACS +ve: 2nd Aug '12, ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) | IELTS: 27th Oct O(8), L(8), R(8.5), S(8.0), W(7) | EOI submitted: 7th Nov '12| Invitation Received: 15th Nov '12
================================================== =============== 
Cheers,
Damz


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Yes after a long wait, finally got the invitation!! very happy.
However, there isn't much information on documents and forms in the invitation doc? Any idea where this information could be located?

I was acting a bit cautious before pressing the Apply button 

Pls. suggest!!

Thanks


----------



## Jayshaanu (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All

hurray...:clap2: I have received the invitation

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total Points Claimed: 65
EOI Date of Effect: 1/11/2012


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys,
ANZSCO: 263111
Date of submission/effect: 16 sept
Points: 60
Invitation: 16 november


----------



## multitasking (Jan 16, 2011)

got the invitation... yeheeyyyy

Job Code/Description: System Analyst
EOI Submission: July 1, 2012
EOI Points: 60
Points Effective Date: Sept 16, 2012


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Got Invited!!! Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Got Invited!!! Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Congrats mate. Thought u were asleep when invites started to flow in.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Got invitation
COde: 233411 Electronics Engineer
Points: 60
EOI Submission date: September 11, 2012
Invitation: November 16, 2012


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Alas, I got the invitation too..

Job Code/Description: Dev Programmer
EOI Submission: Nov 10, 2012
EOI Points: 65

Please help me clarify this. I initially filled the application for 189 and 489 (Brother sponsor) ,but at the end picked only 189 while submitting. Now, when i look at the correspondence document pdf, it states *Nominated by Brother* but of course the visa class is 189 and points is 65 (without extra 5 points for sponsor). what does it mean, should i inform them about it? is anyone in the same boat ?

thanks..


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Got our invite yesterday!

Code: 323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
Points: 60
EOI Submission date: September 08, 2012
Invite received 15 November '12


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Congrats mate. Thought u were asleep when invites started to flow in.


Yeah I was not expecting and I had a feeling that there wont be a round at all..

I was checking expat forum every second and my brains got racked out so I thought I should take a break...

Well, have just begun collecting my documents. Wbu?


----------



## amit_7 (Nov 16, 2012)

hi..is there any luck for EOI with 60 points?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yeah I was not expecting and I had a feeling that there wont be a round at all..
> 
> I was checking expat forum every second and my brains got racked out so I thought I should take a break...
> 
> Well, have just begun collecting my documents. Wbu?


Hahaha. Yeah even i gave up the hope and was abt to sleep when i started hearing msg tones for expat forum on my phone....Decided to check out and the rest is history!!! 
I just need to get Indian PCC and medicals and m good to submit. This made our weekend a whole lot better!!!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes. Lot of 60ers got it.
Check my signature. 




amit_7 said:


> hi..is there any luck for EOI with 60 points?


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone got a Co yet?


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Still waiting


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> Hi friends, i am new here, no one have received invitation for November 15, 2012 till time. I think there is some problem. I have submitted EOI with 60 points on September 11, 2012. Deadly waiting for this round...


HI Musaddaq,

Even i have submitted on the same date with 60pts,i havent got any invite still and my jobcode is showing low availability as of now.. so crossed fingers and praying god


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hahaha. Yeah even i gave up the hope and was abt to sleep when i started hearing msg tones for expat forum on my phone....Decided to check out and the rest is history!!!
> I just need to get Indian PCC and medicals and m good to submit. This made our weekend a whole lot better!!!


Well, I still need a few documents and fill up Form 80. PCC and Meds will be done next week hopefully, not in the rush now that I am invited


----------



## manu1 (Nov 6, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Yes. Lot of 60ers got it.
> Check my signature.


have you been contacted by CO?


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

manu1 said:


> have you been contacted by CO?


Not yet. However, I have got my medicals done. I have also received an email from DIAC which is the confirmation of application received. They have also mentioned that you may start uploading the docs if you want. 

Got the documents scanned. I am thinking of uploading it. 


Thanks


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

no mate. not yet.... expecting this week or early next.
cheers
wiz



manu1 said:


> have you been contacted by CO?


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

CO has been allocated to me 
Though I am very excited, but at the same time nervous on finishing the paper work on time.

It's someone from GSM Team 04

Anyone else in the same situation?

Thanks


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allocated today??? do they work on Saturday ??

Cheers
Wiz



gopal.soni said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> CO has been allocated to me
> Though I am very excited, but at the same time nervous on finishing the paper work on time.
> ...


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

wizkid0319 said:


> Allocated today??? do they work on Saturday ??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Ohh, sorry for not mentioning that. It was allocated on Thursday. I only got time to post it today


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gopal.soni said:


> Ohh, sorry for not mentioning that. It was allocated on Thursday. I only got time to post it today


post your timeline in your signature plz..


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Got our visa today!


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

gopal.soni said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> CO has been allocated to me
> Though I am very excited, but at the same time nervous on finishing the paper work on time.
> ...


Hi,
would you mind sharing your CO's initials?
Mine is Adelaide Team 4, CO Initials- MS


----------

